# حمل برنامج محاكاة لاجهزة ال Leica Viva GPS



## لهون جاف (10 يناير 2012)

السادة الاعضاء أقدم لكم برنامج محاكاة لاجهزة ال *GPS* الجديدة من نوع​ 


*LEICA GPS SMARTWORX VIVA*​ 


من الرابط ادناه حمل المجلدين Part1 & Part2 المضغوطين ثم افتحهما من الضغط وضعهما في مجلد واحد (فولدر واحد) واستمتع بالبرنامج ​ 


*الرابط*​ 

*https://skydrive.live.com/redir.aspx?cid=e2925792be1cc0a3&resid=E2925792BE1CC0A3!116&parid=root*


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (10 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك 
جاري التنزيل وارجو لو عندك محاكي لايكا جي بي اس 1200


----------



## لهون جاف (10 يناير 2012)

موجود عندي انشاء الله سوف اضعه بين يديك والاخوة الاعضاء غدا اذا اطال الله في عمري


----------



## د جمعة داود (11 يناير 2012)

ابو عباده المصري قال:


> ارجو لو عندك محاكي لايكا جي بي اس 1200


 
من محتويات المكتبة الرقمية المساحية (المثبتة في هذا المنتدي):

برنامج محاكاة (برنامج تدريبي) لاستخدام أجهزة الجي بي إس من إنتاج شركة ليكا السويسرية موديل 1200(حجم الملف المضغوط حوالي 20 ميجا!):

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Lieca%20GPS1200%20Simulat.zip


برنامج محاكاة (برنامج تدريبي) لاستخدام أجهزة المحطة الشاملة Total Station من إنتاج شركة ليكا السويسرية موديل 1200 (حجم الملف المضغوط حوالي 20 ميجا!):

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Lieca%20TPS1200%20Simulat.zip


----------



## عزت محروس (11 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن هل يوجد محاكاه *Leica Viva**Total Station*


----------



## talan77 (11 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى المساح (12 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (12 يناير 2012)

د جمعة داود قال:


> من محتويات المكتبة الرقمية المساحية (المثبتة في هذا المنتدي):
> 
> برنامج محاكاة (برنامج تدريبي) لاستخدام أجهزة الجي بي إس من إنتاج شركة ليكا السويسرية موديل 1200(حجم الملف المضغوط حوالي 20 ميجا!):
> 
> ...


شكرا جزيلا يا دكتور وربنا يبارك فيك يا رب ويزيدك من واسع علمه وفضله


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (12 يناير 2012)

لهون جاف قال:


> موجود عندي انشاء الله سوف اضعه بين يديك والاخوة الاعضاء غدا اذا اطال الله في عمري



بارك الله فيك يا اخ لهون واطال الله عمرك في الخير و في طاعه الله


----------



## حبيب مراد (18 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء و زادك علما تافعا و نفع بك آمين

أخوك حبيب


----------



## akhilali (29 يونيو 2012)

أخي العزيز الرابط لايعمل أرجو رفع الملف على رابط آخر


----------



## crazy_eng48 (6 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng.ali fikry (23 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هيثم فاروق (27 مايو 2013)

جزى الله جميع الاعضاء خيرا على هذا الجهد


----------



## المهندس علي الاسدي (28 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا الله يوفقكم لكل خير .


----------



## abedodeh (28 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير لو سمحت تطلع رسالة كان الفايل ملغي [h=1]This item might not exist or is no longer available وشكرا[/h]


----------



## حمد العامر (23 يونيو 2014)

[h=1]قد يكون هذا العنصر غير موجود أو لم يعد متوفراً[/h]


----------



## H.A.S.A.N (25 يونيو 2014)

مشكور


----------



## akhilali (30 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم 
أخوتي الاعزاء هاي الهدية بمناسبة شهر رمضان ....
رابط منول عربي لجهاز Lieca Viva GPS 
ملتقى المهندسين العرب - Redirecting...
رابط محاكات لجهاز Lieca Viva GPS 
ملتقى المهندسين العرب - Redirecting...

..........لا تنسوني ووالدي بخالص دعائكم


----------



## ant_gamal (5 نوفمبر 2014)

مازال اللينكات لا تعمل


----------



## mido77001 (11 ديسمبر 2014)

ارجو رفع اللينكات مره اخري


----------

